# Chevrolet Cruze EV To Begin Testing In South Korea



## Inline4_driver (Jul 23, 2010)

They should rethink about not selling to the US. Theres a lot of noise about all the upcoming EV's in the market. They should jump on the chance unless they're scared it might rob sales of the Volt.


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

Inline4_driver said:


> They should rethink about not selling to the US. Theres a lot of noise about all the upcoming EV's in the market. They should jump on the chance unless they're scared it might rob sales of the Volt.


Chevrolet Cruze will be good as an all electric car and much cheaper then the Volt. About $10 000 - $15 000 is the difference, and that would KILL sales for the Volt .If GM really wanted us to have an electric Cruze we would be the first to get it, just like how we (American's) are the first to get the Volt.

Who cares about electric cars anyways.... we have another decade before they can be considered a good choice for you and your wallet.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Plus your just shifting the pollution from the car to the electric power plants where the majority burn coal (very polluting).


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

robertbick said:


> Plus your just shifting the pollution from the car to the electric power plants where the majority burn coal (very polluting).


There are other alternative to burning coal which I hope the government will start using such as solar power, wind mills & water current.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

robertbick said:


> Plus your just shifting the pollution from the car to the electric power plants where the majority burn coal (very polluting).


This is one of the most common arguments against electric cars, though its completely not true. 

Imagine having to monitor pollution controls on 100,000+ small engines(not every US state requires emissions testing on cars), its much easier to regulate one facility.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

robertbick said:


> Plus your just shifting the pollution from the car to the electric power plants where the majority burn coal (very polluting).


Although it cannot yet be verified with real world data, there has been a study done supporting switching to electric cars. Even if every power plant in the US used coal (which is not currently the case), and everyone had to charge their car, the net result would still be less _greenhouse gas emissions._ However, coal has other polution issues that would need to be abaited if we went that route (think smokey England streets during the industrial revolution, acid rain, etc.)


----------



## dick29662 (Oct 12, 2010)

We left out nuclear power plants. The possibilities of nuclear are endless. No I'm not a nuclear engineer but my son is. Much progress has been made by running the first generation of nuclear. Digital controls are replacing hydraulics. The safety of the next generation of plants will be multiples of the safety of the first. The fuel can be recycled. Compare that to any fossil powered plant. We need to get our head out of the sand and recognize that fossil fuels are being consumed, period.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

ChevyPower said:


> There are other alternative to burning coal which I hope the government will start using such as solar power, wind mills & water current.


I like to add
Carpooling one day a week.
Walking
Riding a bike
Combining many small trips into one.
Staying home.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

dick29662 said:


> We left out nuclear power plants. The possibilities of nuclear are endless. No I'm not a nuclear engineer but my son is. Much progress has been made by running the first generation of nuclear. Digital controls are replacing hydraulics. The safety of the next generation of plants will be multiples of the safety of the first. The fuel can be recycled. Compare that to any fossil powered plant. We need to get our head out of the sand and recognize that fossil fuels are being consumed, period.


 I agree. I think nuclear is more viable than in the past.
Also, with cars, we have alternatives. Jet aviation we don't so the more modes of transportation we get off of oil, the better for those where its more difficult.


----------

